# Coverflow -artige Komponente für Swing?



## Guest (20. Okt 2008)

Hi,

gibts für Swing sowas wie das Coverflow in ITunes? Also dass man so durch einzelene Bildchen Blättern kann?


----------



## Det (21. Okt 2008)

Schau mal hier:

www.jroller.com/gfx/entry/a_music_shelf_in_java2d

Ich konnte mich noch dran erinnern, von Romain Guy sowas gesehen zu haben, und Google bzw. Scroogle hat's bei der Suche nach coverflow und swing direkt auf der ersten Seite ausgespuckt. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das nur ein Demo oder eine schlüsselfertige Komponente ist.


----------



## Gast (21. Okt 2008)

Hey,

danke für den Tip. Hier gibts das Ganze als Swing Komponente:
http://blog.codebeach.com/2008/02/imageflow-swing-component.html


----------

